# "Reception Reports" for Satellite providers?



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm guessing that some of us on this forum are familiar with Ham Radio or Shortwave reception.....
Hams and SWLs often send and receive "QSL's" or Reception Reports to the stations they hear. These reports confirm the station's reception, but also are used to indicate signal quality in the receiving station's area. Using a set of standard codes (Signal, Interference, Propogation conditions, etc), they help the broadcasters know of reception problems and interference that they otherwise would not realize they had. People who send out these "QSL's" usually receive a post card or some small gift as an acknowledgement, in return.

Would something like this be worthwhile in satellite? 

So often, we receive satellite programming from a series of relays. A signal may originate in the Middle East, for instance, then be relayed by an east coast U.S. provider, then be broadcast to the home viewer by another. I doubt that many international broadcasters know what their signal is like when it finally gets to the home viewer. 

E-mails often don't get to the engineering types. If anything, they probably just get you on a mailing list, or a "prayer list" (in the case of religous stations).

We could indicate how the video looks, if the audio levels vary from those of other channels, missing or out-of-phase audio channels, languages that vary from what the data specifies, etc.

So, would there be an interest in creating a set of criteria for a "Satellite Reception Report"?


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Over 100 reads, and no one thinks it would do any good?!?!

I would think that the originators of these multi-hop feed would appreciate some technical feedback, and would be willing to (at least) offer a nice postcard or something, in return.

It could be a way to "show off" our hobby to friends, too.


----------

